# Little Roodee Car Park, Chester



## DorisBoris (Apr 7, 2018)

If you are planning to go to Chester in the near future, be aware that the Little Roodee car park will be closed from 1st May to 13th May. Also new charges will be in force from 11th April - it's  too complicated to show all the options here but it will still be excellent value!


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Oct 10, 2018)

*Rough*

Just to let you all know we stayed in Chester last couple of nights.  Bit rougher than usual. Boys on bikes playing around the vans for a few hours, boy racers came in 8pm and did some spins then left their cars there whilst they went to town.  Some tramps going round checking bins.  Then to finish the night a van of frenchies arrived and set up camp. 4 of them.  Urinating in the bushes including the females (no dignity) and this morning they washed themselves outside their van - and I mean wash themselves, genitals and all. Never seen anything like it.  Apart from that - all fine and dandy. Enjoy.


----------



## alwaysared (Oct 10, 2018)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> Just to let you all know we stayed in Chester last couple of nights.  Bit rougher than usual. Boys on bikes playing around the vans for a few hours, boy racers came in 8pm and did some spins then left their cars there whilst they went to town.  Some tramps going round checking bins.  Then to finish the night a van of frenchies arrived and set up camp. 4 of them.  Urinating in the bushes including the females (no dignity) and this morning they washed themselves outside their van - and I mean wash themselves, genitals and all. Never seen anything like it.  Apart from that - all fine and dandy. Enjoy.



What a shame, I went there in May and had no trouble whatsoever, even though the races were on!

Regards,
Del


----------



## alcam (Oct 10, 2018)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> Just to let you all know we stayed in Chester last couple of nights.  Bit rougher than usual. Boys on bikes playing around the vans for a few hours, boy racers came in 8pm and did some spins then left their cars there whilst they went to town.  Some tramps going round checking bins.  Then to finish the night a van of frenchies arrived and set up camp. 4 of them.  Urinating in the bushes including the females (no dignity) and this morning they washed themselves outside their van - and I mean wash themselves,* genitals and all. Never seen anything like it*.  Apart from that - all fine and dandy. Enjoy.



What was different about them ?


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Oct 10, 2018)

alcam said:


> What was different about them ?



haha I see what you mean....play on words.


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 10, 2018)

Why don't I ever get this sort of entertainment? We spent two nights there in September and it was boring. Absolutely nothing happened.


----------



## mickymost (Oct 10, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> Why don't I ever get this sort of entertainment? We spent two nights there in September and it was boring. Absolutely nothing happened.



Same here went end of June two nights the only thing I found wrong was I had to pay more than I thought.We had stayed two nights but the machine seperates each day out so charges per day so I will watch out for that in the future. No French entertainment though, is this Normal for Frenchies to get naked in the city?

mmm


----------



## Budgie (Oct 11, 2018)

*Little Swiss rudey*

Stopped here on Tuesday. A Swiss reg van pulled in at 7 and parked by the river, guy got out removed his cassette and emptied it in a rain drain just by the payment machine , then rinsed it out in the bushes , no wonder our p.o.i,s are getting less & less.


----------



## mickymost (Oct 19, 2018)

Budgie said:


> Stopped here on Tuesday. A Swiss reg van pulled in at 7 and parked by the river, guy got out removed his cassette and emptied it in a rain drain just by the payment machine , then rinsed it out in the bushes , no wonder our p.o.i,s are getting less & less.



Why didnt he go into the toilets on carpark when open and empty there? Gives genuine motorhomers a bad name dirty beep beep:mad1:


----------



## malagaoth (Oct 19, 2018)

Any one STILL wondering why most towns dont want motorhomes near them?


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Mar 23, 2019)

Roodee still good.  Stayed 3 nights and a mixture of vans came and went over that time.  New signs for double parking but how can they enforce it anyway.  Sorry to my neighbours but had to run generator for a couple of hours every night as solar was not so good with the clouds and I am adamant this time to keep my batteries over 12.3v to see if they last longer.


----------



## Neckender (Mar 23, 2019)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> Roodee still good.  Stayed 3 nights and a mixture of vans came and went over that time.  New signs for double parking but how can they enforce it anyway.  Sorry to my neighbours but had to run generator for a couple of hours every night as solar was not so good with the clouds and I am adamant this time to keep my batteries over 12.3v to see if they last longer.



Who’s running a bloody generator this early of a morning?

John.


----------

